# Hey Paul...



## Bret (Sep 17, 2007)

Just checking to see if you got my message on Etsy or not...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

He may not have, he is getting ready for surgery on thrusday, but he is leaving today...


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

Just in case you are having one last look before you leave Paul, my best wishes to you. I hope everything goes the best it possibly can.


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2007)

I've sent him a message on here, and on Etsy and haven't heard anything yet. 

For those who have gotten molds from him, how long did shipping normally take? He sent me a message saying mine was being mailed on the 9th, and it's still not here yet.

If there was a delay, that's fine, but I want to make sure it isn't lost or stolen. We live in a rural-ish area with the mailbox across the street, but I haven't had anything stolen that I'm aware of.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 19, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> I've sent him a message on here, and on Etsy and haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> For those who have gotten molds from him, how long did shipping normally take? He sent me a message saying mine was being mailed on the 9th, and it's still not here yet.
> 
> If there was a delay, that's fine, but I want to make sure it isn't lost or stolen. We live in a rural-ish area with the mailbox across the street, but I haven't had anything stolen that I'm aware of.



Hi all heading to the hospital this morning...surgery in the morning.  Hey Bret, I sent it off then.  Did you get tracking info?  I'll send you a PM with the tracking info for you.

Thanks everyone!

Paul....


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Nope, I only got the message on Etsy saying it's been shipped. I sure hope nothing happened to it. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 19, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

I hope you have a speedy recovery. Don't forget to follow your doctor's orders too.  Take care.  We all look forward to seeing you back on the board when you are up and around.


----------



## Bret (Sep 21, 2007)

I finally got my mold yesterday! I swear the mail lady was holding on to it thinking it might be actual soap. It's had some very slight damage... one of the dowel rods got broken, but it still holds. It looks like she shoved it in my mailbox  :? I used it last night though!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 21, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> I finally got my mold yesterday! I swear the mail lady was holding on to it thinking it might be actual soap. It's had some very slight damage... one of the dowel rods got broken, but it still holds. It looks like she shoved it in my mailbox  :? I used it last night though!



Hi everyone!  I'm alive after surgery!  I'll send you a new dowels after i get out of the hospital.  Gotta run.

Paul....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Paul! How did the surgery go? Is everything going to be ok? Will it come back? Give us an update.... I am happy your ok!


----------



## Bret (Sep 21, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I'm alive after surgery!  I'll send you a new dowels after i get out of the hospital.  Gotta run.
> Paul....




Oh, seriously, don't worry about it. It'd cost more to ship one than it's worth! It works just fine as is!


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 22, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So good to hear you are doing O.K.  



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> 'll send you a new dowels after i get out of the hospital.  Gotta run.
> 
> Paul....



That is awesome customer service.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad you're doing ok Paul.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 22, 2007)

Great morning to be alive, guys!
The surgery was a 101% sucess and they removed the tumor.  They took 10" of my colon out with the tumor.  The DR. does feel it is at least stage 1 cancer, we'll find out later, Wednesday!  I'm doing so well, I may get out of the hospital tomorrow!  They want to document my speedy recovery....a first in the books for this procedure!     
Well gotta go...drawing some bolld now.  Thanks to all my dear friends here who pulled for me!!!  I love you guys! 8)   

Paul.... :wink:   

More later!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 22, 2007)

I am so glad you are doing well!  Please let us know if we can do anything for you!!!


----------

